# Nuovo utente linux !

## q4s

Ciao a tutti, ho provato a installare linux su un vecchio pentium 3 500Mhz con 64Mb di ram. Per installare ho seguito il manuale sul sito , ho installato gnome,e tutto sembrava apposta, ma il pc è estremamente lento e si sente fare continui caricamenti dal disco, perfino mozzilla ci mette una ventina di secondi a partire e poi è comunque lento. Cosa potrei aver sbagliato durante l'installazione? forse la ram è poca per gnome?

----------

## Luca89

Hai abilitato il DMA? Che CFLAGS hai usato? Hai provato con qualcosa di più leggero (tipo fluxbox)?

----------

## emix

Direi che le risorse hardware a disposizione sono pochine per Gnome, soprattutto la RAM. Hai installato i binari oppure hai compilato tutto dai sorgenti? Nel secondo caso accertati di non usare CFLAGS tipo -O3 che aumentano le dimensioni dei binari, magari usa un -Os.

----------

## q4s

allora il DMA è attivo, il CFLAGS non so che sia   :Embarassed:   .

ho installato seguendo queste guide 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2005.1/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=11

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gnome-config.xml

----------

## Luca89

Per le CFLAGS posta "emerge --info|grep CFLAGS"

----------

## q4s

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3"

----------

## federico

ricordo che esiste anche hdparm da settare !

fede

----------

## q4s

ecco l'hdparm per il dma 

tux matte # hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc3

/dev/hdc3:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

è giusto? 

questo che è?

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument

----------

## Luca89

Potrebbe essere un problema di DMA allora, controlla di aver abilitato nel kernel il giusto supporto per il tuo sistema.

----------

## q4s

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere un problema di DMA allora, controlla di aver abilitato nel kernel il giusto supporto per il tuo sistema.

 

come? scusa , ma è il primo linux che provo,e devo un pò imparare

----------

## randomaze

 *q4s wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Potrebbe essere un problema di DMA allora, controlla di aver abilitato nel kernel il giusto supporto per il tuo sistema. 
> 
> come? scusa , ma è il primo linux che provo,e devo un pò imparare

 

Come hai configurato il kernel? Manualmente o usando genkernel?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma con un p3 500mhz e 64mb di ram come fa in ogni caso ad essere veloce??

----------

## thewally

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma con un p3 500mhz e 64mb di ram come fa in ogni caso ad essere veloce??

 

Quoto   :Very Happy: 

Forse sarebbe utile passare le cflags da -O3 a -Os : se non sbaglio -Os è utile nel caso che la cache del processore sia piccola (e mi sembra che quella del pentium 3 lo sia)

----------

## btbbass

 *q4s wrote:*   

> ecco l'hdparm per il dma 
> 
> tux matte # hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc3
> 
> /dev/hdc3:
> ...

 

Guarda che il comando giusto è:

```

 hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc

```

se specifichi la partizione ti da quell'errore...

----------

## lopio

in ogni caso consiglio WM piu' leggeri da fluxbox a xfce .....

----------

## bender86

Certo che gnome con 64 MiB di RAM mi sembra un po' eccessivo. I continui caricamenti dal disco sembrano proprio indicare in intenso utilizzo della partizione di swap. Potresti provare a giocare un po' con /etc/sysctl.conf impostando vm.swappiness = 20, oppure anche 10 o 0 (correggetemi se sbaglio, non ho sottomano gentoo), ma credo che ti convenga provare qualche altro wm (oppure aggiungere altra RAM).

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Forse sarebbe utile passare le cflags da -O3 a -Os

 

Ti cambierebbe poco... ok che magari -Os è meglio, però per ricompilare tutto ti ci vorrebbe una vita...

Complimenti per il coraggio   :Wink:  Installare gentoo (che richiede, differentemente da tutte le altre distro, lunghissime ore di compilazione) su un pentium 3 500mhz e soprattutto come prima installazione di linux è davvero un impresa da eroi   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Per la lentezza penso sia dovuta al tuo hardware che è un po' tanto datato... ti consiglio windowmaker, fluxbox o semmai xfce4 ma sicuramente gnome sarà lentissimo su un hardware del genere

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Complimenti per il coraggio   Installare gentoo (che richiede, differentemente da tutte le altre distro, lunghissime ore di compilazione) su un pentium 3 500mhz e soprattutto come prima installazione di linux è davvero un impresa da eroi   
> 
> 

 

Doveroso QUOTING per sottolineare le virtù di q4s...  :Laughing: 

----------

## thewally

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *thewally wrote:*   Forse sarebbe utile passare le cflags da -O3 a -Os 
> 
> Ti cambierebbe poco... ok che magari -Os è meglio, però per ricompilare tutto ti ci vorrebbe una vita...

 

Hai ragione ... non ci avevo pensato   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Complimenti per il coraggio   Installare gentoo (che richiede, differentemente da tutte le altre distro, lunghissime ore di compilazione) su un pentium 3 500mhz e soprattutto come prima installazione di linux è davvero un impresa da eroi   

 

Riconosco che e' una grande impresa   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

L'importante e' che non si voglia sottoporre il sistema a continui aggiornamenti... altrimenti diventa un grande errore   :Wink: 

In bocca al lupo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jubushi

Secondo la mia modestissima opinione dovresti partire con qualcosa di più semplice. Cioè....giusto per qualche tempo (2 o 3 mesi) giusto per prenderci la mano e farti qualche calletto con linux. Mi complimento con te per il tuo coraggio ma penso che stai facendo il passo più lungo della gamba!! Ti consiglio Debian o Slackware se vuoi andare più spedito con sistemi che ti insegnano tanto ma sono certamente più facili di gentoo per i neofiliti. Non è un rimprovero ma ti parlo per esperienza (avro provato si e no 10 distribuzioni diverse prima di approdare sulla.....terra emersa   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . Poi però fai un po come credi ma io il mio consiglio te l'ho dato.....In bocca al lupo   :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *jubushi wrote:*   

>  Ti consiglio Debian o Slackware se vuoi andare più spedito con sistemi che ti insegnano tanto ma sono certamente più facili di gentoo per i neofiliti.

 

eeeehh? scherziamo?? debian o slack sono sicuramente più difficili da usare rispetto a gentoo! gentoo imho è una delle distro più facili da usare in assoluto..

----------

## gutter

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma con un p3 500mhz e 64mb di ram come fa in ogni caso ad essere veloce??

 

Infatti   :Confused: .

Non credo sia un problema hardware ma di risorse limitate. La memoria è davvero pochina.

----------

## q4s

sicuramente è la poca ram, con fluxbox va molto meglio. Comunque ora proverò un'altra distro perchè con questo sistema ogni volta che compila ci mette troppo   :Neutral: 

----------

## Luca89

Ti puoi appoggiare a distcc se hai anche qualche altro pc.

----------

## jubushi

 *Quote:*   

> Ti puoi appoggiare a distcc se hai anche qualche altro pc.

 

Quoto è un sistema fantastico l'ho usato un paio di volte (anche se non ne ho bisogno) e devo dire che le cose migliorano molto. Inoltre non prende neanche molta cpu per quello che fa. Lo usavo con debian. Provalo!![/code]

----------

## thewally

 *jubushi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ti puoi appoggiare a distcc se hai anche qualche altro pc. 
> 
> Quoto è un sistema fantastico l'ho usato un paio di volte (anche se non ne ho bisogno) e devo dire che le cose migliorano molto. Inoltre non prende neanche molta cpu per quello che fa. Lo usavo con debian. Provalo!![/code]

 

Mi aggiungo agli estimatori di distcc   :Very Happy: 

Grazie a lui ho compilato tutto KDE in meno di 8 ore   :Wink: 

----------

## jubushi

forse è un pò tardi ma potrei risolverti il problema perchè ho appena risolto qualcosa di analogo:

prova a postare:

```
#cat /etc/hosts
```

----------

## kattivo

Sono assolutamente daccordo che l'hardware è lento. certo che se li metti gnome...poverina...  :Sad: 

Ti consiglio anche io di cambiare le FLAG del make.conf

una domanda:

Che use hai impostato ? 

incollaci 

```

cat /etc/make.conf | grep USE

```

Attiva L'hdparm miraccomando! e mettilo come default all'avvio

```

rc-update add hdparm boot

```

Per aumentare le prestazioni, modifica il kernel in modo da caricare tutto l'hardware che hai come kernel. e togli tutta la roba in piu che non hai o non ti serve..Se nn sei tanto pratico puoi provare a usare genkernel. Per modificare i moduli prima di compilare usa questo comando:

```

emerge genkernel 

genkernel --menuconfig all

```

Poi miraccomando controlla il grub o il lilo...  :Wink: 

----------

## Xet

[quote="Cazzantonio"] *thewally wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Complimenti per il coraggio   Installare gentoo (che richiede, differentemente da tutte le altre distro, lunghissime ore di compilazione) su un pentium 3 500mhz e soprattutto come prima installazione di linux è davvero un impresa da eroi   

 

distcc rulez. (per la cronaca io ho gentoo from stage1 su un pentium 100: il mio ottimo firewall)

fluxbox fa al caso tuo...una macchina con così poca ram difficilmente riesce ad usare bene i wm "grossi" (aka KDE&GNOME)

il processore si può anche tenere...ma 64 mega di ram sono proprio infimi mi sa...

----------

## Ic3M4n

personalmente utilizzo gentoo per lavoro da ufficio, quindi gnome + OOo + multimedia su un pentium2 450MHz, certo... ci ho messo su 512M di ram... le tue 64 sono pochine e qui si spiega il continuo lavoro dell'hd, swap a manetta!

----------

